# Your First Outing: Experiences?



## Fox_720B (Jun 28, 2013)

So...the very first time you donned any sort of furry gear (tail, ears, suit, whatever) what was your experience like? How did people react to you? Any funny stories or words of caution?

I'm about to have my first outing with ears and a tail. I'll be showing support for the local LGBTQ community for their July 4 equality and "Too Great For Hate" march. Since my friends in the march know I'm a furry, I was asked to go all out, show diversity and represent the fandom, since many furries are part of the LGBTQ community. So, I'm doing so, with my first ears and tail. I'm nervous but excited too! I doubt many people in my town even know what a furry is, so ill likely be the first "freak with a tail" they've ever seen. 

What was your first outing like?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 28, 2013)

Good luck. I went fursuiting at Halloween.
It was the most horrible experience I've ever had with anything. People were rude to me and wouldn't respect my privacy (if you catch my drift o.o) and my friend was a terrible handler, despite me running over the few things she needed to do to help me. She got jealous of everyone commenting on my suit and not noticing her "unique" costume (it was a freaking black rabbit) and ditched me to go on her own. Little kids were cussing me out and saying insults to me, and people made fun of my suit. I went home sooner than planned and curled up on the couch, sobbing like a little kid for a good hour.

I guess nothing goes how you expect it, eh?


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 28, 2013)

Sorry a bit off topic, when the fuck was a Q added and what does it mean?


----------



## Fox_720B (Jun 28, 2013)

Legit: wow, you'd think halloween would be the perfect time to fursuit. Tell me...do you live in a smaller town or a larger one? What's the local culture like? 

Inciatus: The Q stands for "Queer" and was only just recently added. Its for folk who can't figure out their orientation or are pansexual. I think. I hope I got that right.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 28, 2013)

^It's a large town, in a neighborhood full of "nice" people. The cultures are all different


----------



## Fox_720B (Jun 28, 2013)

I've noticed that "nice" people tend to freak the hell out when they encounter something they don't understand. My town is full of "nice churchgoing folk" which is why I'm nervous myself!


----------



## Freedom (Jun 28, 2013)

I want to do a walk to a public river side area and it would be my first outing and I'm pretty un-sure if I should go in my full fursuit :s


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 28, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I've noticed that "nice" people tend to freak the hell out when they encounter something they don't understand. My town is full of "nice churchgoing folk" which is why I'm nervous myself!



That's because adults try to categorize what they're seeing, and if they can't they flip out and drive it away.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 28, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Inciatus: The Q stands for "Queer" and was only just recently added. Its for folk who can't figure out their orientation or are pansexual. I think. I hope I got that right.


You really need a letter for people who don't know what they are? And what does bread-loving have to do with this?


----------



## Fox_720B (Jun 29, 2013)

Decided to jump the gun a bit and try out my tail in public today. Just a brief walk through part of the mall, part of a retail stores garden center..and then drove home wearing it, stopping for gas on the way.

At the mall, no one reacted as if they noticed. At the garden center a worker commented that one of her friends wears a fox tail too, so nothing alarming there. Worst I got was when I was fueling up, dude in a lifted truck with a gun rack stopped and stared at me for a while. But that was it.

On a related note...there has to be a way to protect your tail if you drive with it on. Any tips? I curled mine to the side to drive but the upper part still got flattened by the seat back.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 29, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Decided to jump the gun a bit and try out my tail in public today. Just a brief walk through part of the mall, part of a retail stores garden center..and then drove home wearing it, stopping for gas on the way.
> 
> At the mall, no one reacted as if they noticed. At the garden center a worker commented that one of her friends wears a fox tail too, so nothing alarming there. Worst I got was when I was fueling up, dude in a lifted truck with a gun rack stopped and stared at me for a while. But that was it.
> 
> On a related note...there has to be a way to protect your tail if you drive with it on. Any tips? I curled mine to the side to drive but the upper part still got flattened by the seat back.



Nope, you can squish it or take it off.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 30, 2013)

Haha, cute. 
I've worn tails (fox and bunny) and my feet paws in public on a few occassions, and most people don't notice. Those who do tend to laugh or just look for a moment, while a few were clearly creeped out, but were polite enough not to say anything.

As for driving with a tail: just leave it and a belt in the car to put on once you get out. It's too bulky otherwise.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 30, 2013)

Double post derp.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 6, 2013)

My first time was when I bought my Lucario suit. :3 I literally just had enough (I was actually short, but they sold it to me anyways) and it fits me perfectly. I wore it around Saturday and Monday at the con. It was awesome, but I was dying. XD (I've worn it more recently though and I'm much better at it)

The first time in public was for a shelter even and I was wearing a cat partial I made (without right materials and stuff, but it still turned out ok). It was fun and drew people to the station I was helping watch. A little girl loved my suit and donated a nickel by putting it in my paw. It was so cute. X3 Also, dogs reacted funny. Some were rather confused but a few loved the suit. XD (what was funny was that there was this dog barking at me and when I removed my head he was all "ooooooooh" and looked rather excited I was human, lol) That was so fun. :3 Apparently it was pretty hot out but I didn't notice (my co-volunteers got sunburned though XD)

I've also worn a suit around at another volunteer place around cats. Actually, they didn't mind it as much as the dogs and would place with my paws. (I think it was the expression I gave the mask that calmed them or they knew, I dunno) Once terrified kitten actually calmed down when I held her and fell asleep in my arms. X3

I've also gone trick-or-treating in a fullsuit... NEVER AGAIN! I got soooo hot I was dying. I took off my head (it was raining) and got my hair soaked, but still.... UG! (don't worry, I dried the suit out and it's fine)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 6, 2013)

My very first outing with my tail was pretty fun.  I was with a shit ton of other furries so it wasnt a personal experience.  Got some awkward glances and some people pointing and laughing but with what I wear a flip of the bird makes em stop and cower away.  

As far as fursuiting goes I cant really remember what happened my first time.  All I remember is being at FC and having a blast even though I was running into people and random objects because I didnt have the art of fursuiting mastered like I do now.  Its funny because now I can always tell the amateur suiters from their movements, I always smile and think of my first couple times fursuiting.  Seeing them takes me back a decade or so back when furry conventions were new and exciting.


----------



## jorinda (Jul 6, 2013)

Misomie said:


> A little girl loved my suit and donated a nickel by putting it in my paw.


There's always someone who won't believe we're suiting just for fun. They assume it has to be some kind of job, or at least charity. When they see that we don't hand out flyers for the circus or the zoo, and don't collect donations either, they're confused.


Back to topic: 
My very first "fursuit" experience... I was a teenager and I had tried to make a suit. It was awful. So I got laughed at. One guy actually said to the spotters "Take that ugly one away, my kid wants to see that cute one over there". That was kind of embarassing.

First experience with a fursuit that was actually presentable: Going to a chrismtas market. Having a walking velocity of 10 meters per hour because everyone wanted a hug or a photo.


----------

